# New, but wet in the plastic wrapper shingles



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Our local wholesalers keep the plastic wrapped shingles outside, we just had a delivery of OC shingles that had green algea on them! And they stank like a homeless womens privates. It has been my experience that shingles like these are very prone to delamination. Have emailed the manufacturer about this and they say that current research indicates no loss of performance. I say BS! Any thoughts?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me once but was yellow algae, and they didn't stink, but on a white shingle we couldn't install them. OC made it right and I had a fresh batch straight from the factory to my job site the next day. 

I seldom ever use OC, but I have to say if I ever am to switch from certainteed they are probably worthy of looking at, which really has nothing to do with your topic  . As for your delamination issue I don't know. Only time I see delamination of shingles, meaning the top layer breaks bond from the bottom layer at the nail line, for me has always been when nails have been installed improper.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm just a peon installer with the company I work for. Had it been MY job, would have refused the delivery. Just wanted to gripe where others could get my complaint.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah my roofers installed about 2-3 squares before anyone called me to let me know my white shingles were urine yellow. Couldn't see from the package though, not until the packages were opened.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

On the delamination issue, I've seen it on plastic wrapped shingles that were stored outside and went through a few freeze/thaw cycles. Plastic wrappers are cheaper for the maufacturer, but if they get wet once the water stays. Paper wrappers are slightly more mess to clean up, but the suppliers have to keep them dry! And thanks for the reply "Gumpy"!


----------



## alissayoung (Jul 19, 2012)

*hello*

Hiii everyone, I am from Toronto. I have same problem of yellow algae. Than my friend suggest me, take the expert advise as soon as possible. He give me a website address http://roofingtoronto4u.ca/. They give me free advise and suggest very well.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

alissayoung said:


> Hiii everyone, I am from Toronto. I have same problem of yellow algae. Than my friend suggest me, take the expert advise as soon as possible. He give me a website address http://roofingtoronto4u.ca/. They give me free advise and suggest very well.


 ARE YOU KIDDING!!!????!!!F' N SPAM!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The forum really needs to change so that you can't post links until you have X postings.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Agreed!:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

It's frightening you know what a homeless woman's privates smell like.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's frightening you know what a homeless woman's privates smell like.


It was a guess, the nastiest things swamp related that came to mind.:thumbup:


----------

